# my teenie tiny staffie



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

clever, very good


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

good photoshopping


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

good pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he he, not much mess to clean up from him then


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

amazing.....at very first second I thought its a real breed!


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

we thought we would go one better than the teacup variety and went for the thimble variety


----------

